# Life Insurance



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

So i've decided it's about time i sort this out so the kids are sorted should anything happen to me.

I have no idea how much cover to go for, and whether increasing or decreasing is best?

Anyone in the know?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Make an appointment to see an independent financial adviser. They will be able to tailor something based on your needs and affordability, critical illness cover etc.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Make an appointment to see an independent financial adviser. They will be able to tailor something based on your needs and affordability, critical illness cover etc.


Think I'm going to have to. was trying to just buy it online but I need to sort out a Will as well. May as well do it all properly!


----------

